# Waterfest 18 fs/wtb thread!



## dfonzi88 (Jan 26, 2010)

didn't see one of these so i figured i'd post it up. 

I can bring what ever i've got laying around 

mk3 
-sai pump $20 
-front leather door cards $30 
-wiper arms $10 
-rain tray $15 
-votex roof rack $40 

also got a mk2 jetta rear red big bumper skin $35 

b5 passat 
-coolant res cap $5 
-ds mirror $15 
-clockspring $10 
-1.8t aeb fuel rail $15 
-alternator $25 

call or text me whenever for a quick response! 

i'll update more if i can think of any thing else:beer: 

i am looking for mk2recaros (i've got super clean 8v sport seats i can throw in money on my end) 
Plus random mk2 gti interior bits. Clips, plastics etc. 
Mk3 calipers


----------



## Luke Rihl (Nov 14, 2011)

This is specific as hell but I'm looking for a set of 16inch rs's in pretty much any condition as long as the barrels aren't cracked...I'll be on the hunt


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I need an indigo blue mk4 gti front rub strip.


----------



## alxkrks (May 17, 2012)

*WTB*

Uni Black exterior parts preferred.

OEM MK4 Front Bumper
OEM MK4 GLi Lip
OEM MK4 GLi Side Skirts
3" Turboback Exhaust (Magnaflow Muffler)
17 x 8.5 & 9.5 Sawblades w/ tires
5x100 to 5x120 adapters
OEM GLi Black Headliner
OEM GLi Black A B C Pillars
OEM GLi Black Oh **** Handles
OEM GLi Black Sunvisor
OEM Headlights
Badgeless Grill
Eurojet FMIC (MK4 1.8T)
GLi Center Console with Cupholders
Monsoon Radio Knobs (Bass, treble, ect.)
Middle A/C Vents


----------



## dfonzi88 (Jan 26, 2010)

Up


----------



## 93audi90 (Jan 8, 2005)

Mk4 jetta Used Oettinger Front lip not painted $280obo


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

*WTB*: Race Seats in very good shape (*MUST BE FIA APPROVED*). 5-6 point harness mountable. Recaro OMP, or Sparco (can't be Racetech or Corbeau since they run too wide for me). No XL seats.

:beer:


----------



## sully11 (Dec 24, 2008)

*mkiii*

WTB: mkiii lowering suspension more than likely coilovers but may go for a decent cup kit :thumbup:


----------



## MikeyBagADonuts (Jul 10, 2011)

STS mk4 gli coils, 3 inch downpipe, 3 inch turbo back exhaust, Pm me if you guys are going to be down at the event. Ill be there both days.


----------



## HRD2PLS (Nov 22, 2004)

wtb a8 mono blocks


----------



## HRD2PLS (Nov 22, 2004)

ohhh and or 5x100 >> 5x112 30mm adaptors


----------



## mk2bailey86 (May 8, 2011)

Wtb 
Mk2
Single round badgless grill.and lights 
Jetta coupe rain gutters
Jetta coupe/golf door cards
Black sunvisors
Black driver and passenger seat belts ones,that mount to b pillar

Mk3 
Vr6 driver control arm
Driver axle
Jetta rear seat leather black
Spindal driver side
All for vr6


Also looking for one salad shooter driver side 16 by 8.5
And one front raceland ultimo 

Let me know what you have thank you


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

Golf R stock wheels and tires with 960 miles on them, will be at the show on Sunday.

Bill


----------



## MR R32 (Mar 29, 2012)

wtb: porsche lobster claws 

631 880 8965

will b at show on saturday


----------



## bigswish04 (Feb 21, 2009)

Any TR rabbits wanna swap front ends with a TR GTI at waterfest??? Let me know im still on the fence about this but if you wanna do it ill bring the tools and make it a fun job!!!


----------



## soccerld (Oct 2, 2007)

I need side skirts for a mk4. Preferably 20th/votex. Also a hatch spoiler and Jetta glass headlight lenses


----------



## chrislane31 (Jul 22, 2003)

I have a set of 17" Bentley wheels 
16" BBS RX2s with almost new snow tires
a pair of 18x8 Audi Y Spoke wheels
and lots of little stuff

If you want anything lmk and we can work it out before the show. I am not bringing anything just to bring it.


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

I have tons of mk4 parts for sale (as usual).

Search my user name and make some offers!

I also am still selling my 18" 5x100 BBS RS-gt's.


----------



## alpine45 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wtb:
Big turbo b5 s4 
Looking for turbos ideally gt or tial set up but would consider k04 anyway pm me if anyone has anything. 
Thanks.


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

Staggerdd 18" Porsche Twists with Tires n Adapters
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...aggered-Porsche-Twists-tires-adapters.(NY-NJ)

Also parting an a6 avant ill have some parts with me off that.:thumbup:


----------



## veedubya529 (Aug 30, 2008)

*i have a bunch of parts*

trying to get rid of all my extra things as i am moving on to something elese. I have the 12v vr6 & b4 passat parts listed.

-subframe complete $250
-dash $85
-window motor with wiper ams ect $25
-lower part of dash/knee panel $35
-fuze box $7
-front bumper $45
-rear bumper $45
-rad support $45
-subframe $50
-lf fender $25
-rf fender $25
-center console complete with broken lid to center compartment $10
-front steering knuckle ls $45
-front steering knuckle rs $45
-rack $55
-hood $45
-upper intake manifold $15
-lower intake manifold $15
-fuel rail with inkectors $15
-ecu $12
-lf head light $10
-rf headlight $10
-lf marker light $5
-rf marker light $5
-rs turn $7
-ls turn $7
-all cooling hoses $25
-rad. $45
-grill $5
-front backing plates $10
-heated seat switch $5
-derfroster switch $5
-rear window switch $5
-heater control $10
-oem headlight switch $10
-wiper switch turn signal switch hazard switch $25
-trans. $100
-ls side mirror $10
-rs side mirror $10
-4 continental 225/40/18 good shape $95
-120amp acdelco alternator(almost new) $250
-hood lach and cable $12
-coolant water neck with sensors $12
-colant resivor $7
-cv axles both sides $20 a piece
-semi new serp belt tentioner $15
-plastic dash piece around gauge cluster -$20
-both control arms $35 single $20
-pass. air bag $12
-steering wheel with air bag $25
-exhaust manifolds $30 or 15 a piece
-metal piece between bumper an grill $12
-sun vosors both (cream)$10
-slave cylinder $10
-ac compressor with lines $10
-metal valve cover $35
-oil pan $15


----------



## ben the boss (Jan 26, 2010)

F.S. mk4 parts
bosch rear o2 sensor brand new in box $70
7inch indash touch screen boss stereo with mk4 harness $125
hks BOV *$125
abd race big bore intake tube $100
mk4 eyebrow kit $40
HID kit $100
all reasonable offers are welcome*
text me for quick response and pictures
(413)273-3708


----------



## eshteban (Nov 23, 2011)

*WTS*

looking to sell golf tails mint condition/ after market bora r skirts for both golf and jetta they are at this link: http://www.optikwerks.com/Jetta4/BoraRSkirts/index.html / and looking to sell my 16 inch steelies on all weather tires full tread brand new tires and the hubcaps are in good shape aswell.


if anyone is interested text me at 732-289-7081 i can bring them to the waterfest.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

I have a set of used airlift xl front struts. For the mk5/6/b6/cc platform. $650 at the show. They only have 4k miles on them. Cost $795 new!! Pm me if interested.


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

Wtb: for mk3 2.0 jetta

Coolant fan control module
Door knob lock/key and trunk lock/key.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

I have some canon gear for sale.










EF 28MM 1.8 with box and uv filter
EF 85MM 1.8 with box, hood and uv filter
430EX flash with case and stand.

Everything is in great condition. PM or post if interested.
I'll only be at WF on Saturday.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

ill have a set of 2.8 30v heads for 2.7t owners....they have 140k on them and r in perfect shape...still on the car, coming off this weekend...$300$$$$


----------



## kspilly (May 25, 2006)

*FS:*

MK4 Stuff:

-complete sunroof assemlby
-VR radiator, used but seems good
-VR starter off automatic VR jetta
-jetta rear window
-complete HVAC box with knobs still attached
-front black basic seats from jetta= no tears, could use a cleaning
-VR motor mounts, both sides
-4-spoke stearing wheel
-4-spoke steering wheel air bags
-passenger side air bags
-stock single din radio-no code
-stock monsoon amp with mount
-5 stock monsoon speakers
-various dash buttons

**PM me if interested please** Looking for beer money for the weekend, will be in the exhibition area saturday and sunday 
NO reasonable offers refused
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

OEM US Spec VW MK6 Tail-Lights 4 Pieces
Golf R Stock Turbo-back
B6/B7 S4 Front Engine cover V8 - 4.2l 
BRAND NEW HAWK Ceramic REAR Pads for B7 S4
Porsche Cayenne Caliper 18z (6-piston Brembo) Kit
OEM RS4 Wheels 19x9 ET29 with OEM Audi center caps 
Custom powdercoated hyper dark silver metallic

Must PM ME beforehand so I can bring it with me.


----------



## Ponefish (Mar 31, 2008)

Items for sale:
Discontinued Weds Bavaria I:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5716087-FS-Original-WEDS-Bavaria-I-18x9-NEPA
Old Mk3 Items:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5757999-FS-Cluster-Nardi-Bentley-Kenwood-in-NEPA

I will not be bringing any of these unless people pm and say they want me to. See you all there :wave:


----------



## sully11 (Dec 24, 2008)

*mkiii for sale*

FS: mk4 12v vr coilpack, mkiii and mkiv rear wiper assemblies, mkiii grey gl seats out of a golf. (only bringin these if someone wants them for sure.
Wtb: mkiii lowering suspension cupkit or coilovers
:thumbup:


----------



## mclovin911 (May 19, 2012)

selling my injen CAI for a MKV rabbit , it has no holes for the MAF so if you want it send me a pm ill give you my number we can meet up 60$


----------



## The Fonzz (Mar 16, 2012)

ECS n75r like new $60 firm


----------



## ShrekEhLecka (Jul 22, 2009)

*MK2 sheet!*

H&R ultra ultra lows bout 25k on them, set of 4 Ronal Turbos with 75% rubber (they need some cleaning,.. two have very slight curbage), Thule Roof rack and 2 bike atachments


----------



## SHRIMP6440 (Jan 28, 2009)

*alot of stuff*

parting out
03 a4 big turbo set up 
the whole car
99 passat 
glove box etc
bumpers
doors 

00 jetta
doors 
bumpers

plus many more 
k04-22 
16" porsche wheels 
a8 reps wheels 

AND WAY MORE


----------



## DubFoundDead (Feb 18, 2010)

*Wtb pg gli sideskirts*

Really looking for a set of *already painted* Platinum Gray GLI side skirts. I know what they're worth *painted in good condition* and I'm not willing to spend more than that amount. Cash in hand. I'm located in Washington, DC 20008, but I also frequent North NJ 07866. PM me or text me @862-251-2996. Thanks!


----------



## jetta021.8t (Feb 13, 2009)

Selling a new south bend stage 2 clutch with a light weight fly flywheel

Lookin for mk5 Gil hood and truck prefer in red.. 

Pm me if u want to buy or have ......


----------



## jetta021.8t (Feb 13, 2009)

Selling a new south bend stage 2 clutch with a light weight fly flywheel for an 02j trans

Lookin for mk5 Gil hood and truck prefer in red.. 

Pm me if u want to buy or have ......


----------



## bmp1925 (Jun 17, 2009)

*mk2-mk3 parts f/s*

1.I have a Megasquirt MS1V3 full harness with ecu and wideband ready to sell.

I bought the harness with the idea of finishing my mk2 24v so i figured id post it so i can get it sold.

I purchased the harness from KPtuned out in PA. (from paul a very nice guy and very helpful)
The harness will allow you to use the coil packs, VVT and the intake change over valve so you wont lose the 24v' power, all the 24v knock sensors, crank sensor mk3 oil pressure sensor, mk3 speed sensor
the harness is out of an OBD1 VR that was re pinned to an mk4 24v harness
the harness you get goes from fuse box to engine
MegaSquirt ECU with MS1V3
Innovation o2 sensor with wideband hardware
mk3 fuse box
obd1 fan control harness(autohaas) with brand new fan control module(10 pin)(dubnutz)

$1100. I paid 1100 just for the harness so you can figure out what extras you get with it

P.s I spoken to Paul from KPtuned and told him that anything need with the harness he will be able to assist

2.Vr6 stock clutch,pressure plate, & resurfaced flywheel. Brand new hardware brand new clutch
$250
3.16v 100mm axles brand new with all new bolts (twelve points)
$100
4. Moroso filler neck 1 and 1/2 in diameter (still in package)
$30

5. MTX Sub 15x18x13
$65

6. MK4 Badgeless grill (black) never used bought it at h2o 2010
$40


It is easier to reach me on my cell 917-757-8079
Ill be at the show Sunday showing
I will also get more pics up

chris


----------



## giles712 (Aug 4, 2009)

FS Shaved hatch mkiv gti/golf with glass. $350 neg.


----------



## 207carney (May 17, 2012)

B6 A4 Badgeless Mesh Grille
B6 A4 Dolphin Gray stock lower valence
Symphony II with speakers

I'll only bring the bumper if someone definitely wants it cause I don't wanna deal with it all weekend otherwise.


----------



## chrislane31 (Jul 22, 2003)

I also have Bentley center caps
New PIAA Ion Yellow H3 fogs
3 new Mann 1.8T/2.0 oil filters
mk4 headlight switch no fog
a bunch of clear 194/w5w sidemarker/city light bulbs
1 new Audi B6/B7 pollen filter


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

Anyone want to trade bumpers? I'm looking for one with turn signals.


----------



## Gaets (Feb 8, 2005)

For Sale: MK3.5 power mirrors in good condition. Ill bring them with me if anyone is interested. PM me and we can work out a price.


----------



## resilientsoma (Jun 1, 2011)

*Interlagos*

I'll have OEM Interlagos w/ tires for trade/sale there on Sunday... *570-267-6409*
CLICK HERE


----------



## dopesauce (Aug 21, 2008)

My wheels FT:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5665142


----------



## Druggedpolak (Sep 28, 2008)

fs: MKV H&R ultralows 
15k miles, come with upper front strut mounts/bushings so it is a direct replacement for stock struts/springs. Ride like the day I got them. They go undrivably low if you need them to and are pretty stiff, but manageable on a daily driver. :beer: All parts included.

Offer me, I'll be down all day Sunday :thumbup:


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have a stock monsoon radio for an mk4 that i want to get rid of. Also looking for a pair of hella smoked tails for a mk4 and a r32 front grill badge. :thumbup:


----------



## iwantacabby (Mar 19, 2012)

looking for R32 pistons and rods + 2.8-3.2 Turbo headers + turbo


----------



## veedubboostn (Dec 1, 2004)

parts for sale

MKII- 
stainless wiper arms $80
center consouls $25
wiper stalks $10 each

MKIII-
roof rack $65
"euro consoul" $50
VR6 coilpack (minty) $90
red stitched steering wheel w/air bag $100
red stitched shifter boot and shift knob $75
red stitched E-brake boot $45
($180 for all three)
door latches $35
door handles $15
upper glove boxes $90 (beaver)
lower glove boxes $30 (all three colors)
keyless entry/alarm box $35

MKIV-
2.0L coolant flange side of head $30
VR6 coil packs $90 ea
VR6 plastic intake manifold w/valve cover, fuel rail, etc... $125.00

B4 passat-
blk front bumper w/fogs $100
B3 upper glove box (for your B4) $65
blk cargo cover and side rails and hardware for wagon $80

Corrado-
G60 chips for ECU $80 ea
Corrado votex hood bra (uber rare) $150
G60 engine bearings (cam,crank,etc),gaskets, used pistons & rods $70all
badgeless grill $60
blue G60 bumper $100
VR6 coilpacks $90ea

PM me if interested
I'll be in NJ from friday-sunday
hopefully at the HOJO @RT1
thanks,
-Jay


----------



## veedubboostn (Dec 1, 2004)

also MKII grey recaros for sale

can bring with me

$400

PM me if interested


----------



## joeyyphillips (Apr 17, 2012)

MY CELL : *908-783-0618*


FS:

*OEM front Grill with black Badge. $25*
- came off a blue Jetta.
*OEM Black hood for MKiV Jetta*
- has a ripple in hood but not that noticeable, so
I'll sell for any reasonable price. Shoot me a offer. I won't be bringing the hood
Unless someone wants it. 


WTB:

JETTA VOTEX FRONT BUMPER
OR
OEM FRONT BUMPER (BLACK)
with GLi Front Valance. 
*
** BADGLESS FRONT GRILL (BLACK)

** Raceland Coilovers
*
Europlate
Skirts
Double din Touch Headunit for MKIV
REAR Valance GLi or VOTEX



ILL BE THERE SUNDAY ONLY! IM GONNA BE EARLY


----------



## RATmachine (Mar 10, 2012)

*JUST IN TIME FOR WATERFEST!*

SPECS:
-18x8.5 ET45
-FALKEN ZIEX ZE512 215/40
-Powdercoated Tiger Drylac "Mirror Silver"
-Extra Center Caps Included

**(2) Wheels had small crack repaired on inner barrel (pictures included)**
Have been daily driving the wheels since March and have had zero problems with wheels holding air

*$1100 or B/O*
No Shipping
Located 20 mins from Raceway Park



*Wheel #1*



*Wheel #2*


*Wheel #3*



*Wheel #4*


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Mk3 ginster tire track seats fs 300$ pretty mint text 610-914-5438


----------



## Mike McDonald (Jul 14, 2012)

*WTB corrado parts*

WTB corrado vr6 fuel rail with fuel pressure regulator and injectors, cam pos sensor, crank pos sensorm and if possibile a 92 corrado first aid kit!


----------



## opz (Aug 3, 2009)

Long shot, but something simple...


Looking for a sunroof switch from a MKV. Black preferred


----------



## vwfiend4life (Aug 2, 2004)

Got full mkiv part out 2.0 automatic t-red gti hit me up. might be able to bring parts depending what your looking for:beer:


----------



## Robertofields (Jul 11, 2011)

Oem indigo grill with chrome strips 20$ obo
Oem front rub still with holes and no chrome strip 20$ obo
Oem 2.0 air box with holes drilled and filter 50$ obo
Clear jetta bumper markers 30$ obo
Custom 2.0 header and down pipe with no cat 175$ obo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Druggedpolak (Sep 28, 2008)

WTB: A few feet of 3/8" airline and a few feet of 1/8" I think (maybe 1/4"?)


----------



## VDuBGoLF2k1 (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm parting a complete MKIII Golf: Note-worthy parts include:

- staggered 16" Keskin KT1's *5x100 and 5x112, dual drilled* (fronts 7.5" are near mint and have very good tires, rears 9" are both bent but repairable and need new tires because of rubbing)
- black jetta leather and crank window puffy leather door panels


Other parts available include:

- MKIV GLI/20th sideskirt (just one, needs paint)
- MKIV 15" Steel Wheels/Hubcaps/Tires 

- MKII G60 front/rear arches and sideskirts (all smoothed and painted)
- EBC Green Stuff Brake Pads (G60) - Brand NEW, still in wrapped box
- MKII Aero Grille/Headlights/Rad Support (stock setup)
- MKII GTI mid hatch wing
- MKII GTI upper hatch wing (smoothed and painted)
- MKII GTI Seats (Black Pleather sides with red/blue cloth inserts


Any needs, please PM me or feel free to text/call me. (862)216-9499. I will be at the show on Sunday and can bring anything you need. However, I am only about 45 minutes from the show (exit 91 on the GSP) and will be around on Saturday if something is needed urgently.


----------



## big_hec (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a set of brand new never used CCW sparcers 5X112 16mm and 13mm. If anyone wants them let me know so i can bring them this weekend, looking to get $100 obo.


----------



## sometruthlies (May 10, 2009)

Anybody want these? I'll bring them on Sunday! PM ME!


----------



## resilientsoma (Jun 1, 2011)

those sawblades look pretty good, not gonna lie 
tire specs?


----------



## joeyyphillips (Apr 17, 2012)

sometruthlies said:


> Anybody want these? I'll bring them on Sunday! PM ME!




How Much for the saw blades?? PM

OR TEXT ME

Cash Ready :thumbup:

908-783-0618


----------



## sometruthlies (May 10, 2009)

resilientsoma said:


> those sawblades look pretty good, not gonna lie
> tire specs?


225 45 Continentals all around


----------



## jbuggin (Oct 29, 2007)

I have some parts for sale for 1.8ts and 2.0s.. (B.O -- Possible Trades) Not All Parts Listed, Come To Booth At Waterfest Swap Meet on Sunday... 

Tiptronic Tranny from 1.8t With About 60k -- 

A8 Replica Wheels With Decent Tires --

I Have Alternators, 1.8t stock parts such as SAI, Hoses, Turbos and much more. 

Mk4 Interior parts as well, steering wheel, headrests, two front leather seats.

Black B7 Center Console 

& Much More!!

Wiring Harness, ECUS and pretty much anything you can think of. comment below or pm me for questions of items. I live in NJ but ill be selling items at waterfest so let me know or come check out the stand.


----------



## chrislane31 (Jul 22, 2003)

Also have a pair of mk4 Euro mirrors straight from England
a pair of generic 4x100 5mm spacers


----------



## Houpty GT (Feb 23, 2011)

For sale: TDI fifth gear set - $200


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

looking for MKV GTI Euro LED tails. text me if you've got some. 214-364-6531 :beer:


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a bunch of mk3 sh1t for sale. I live around the corner from the show, so everything in this thread is available. Plus many more that aren't listed that I'll try and update the thread tonight. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5311490-FS-Various-Mk3-Parts


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

WTB: .:R line hood bra for a mk4 :thumbup:


----------



## ShrekEhLecka (Jul 22, 2009)

BBM Lysholm Twin Screw Supercharger for a G60- $2200 obo (250miles on it)
14"x14" Front Mount Intercooler- $150 w/ Custom Piping for MK2- $250
D90s 2 16x7.5 and 2 16x8 with new tires and adapters (for 4x100) $650 obo 
PM me


----------



## dfonzi88 (Jan 26, 2010)

Mk3 votex roof rack $40
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5757474-Fs-ft-Votex-roof-rack


----------



## joeyyphillips (Apr 17, 2012)

FOR SALE 
908-783-0618


----------



## joeyyphillips (Apr 17, 2012)

Also selling Rxii's. Will be on my car durin waterfest. You can check them out and we can plan on meeting afterwords.


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

joeyyphillips said:


> Also selling Rxii's. Will be on my car durin waterfest. You can check them out and we can plan on meeting afterwords.


How much?


----------



## vwGolf00 (Feb 10, 2006)

FS: Golf/GTI Techtonics 2.25 Alum. Borla Cat-back

Click Here


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

pics/details of the votex roof rack?

:wave:

I'm bringing wheels.


----------



## dfonzi88 (Jan 26, 2010)

Pk: There's a pic on the link posted. And the wheels you speak of, any happen to be the widened steelies I sold ya a while ago?


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

I have mkv oem parts. 

1. Two gli front lips. One red one textured. NOT VOTEX $25
2. 06 and 07 DV. both were working when taken out. $25
3. Salsa red fog grills $25
4. gli resonator. $15
5. 3"-2.5" exhaust reducer $10
6. Asa ar1 wheels. No tires. $180
Lip is flat black with red faces. 
One has small bent and curb rash. Others have slight curb rash. 


Passat b6 
1. carbon looking trim pieces. $120
2. Oem pedals. 
3. Also have a set of 19" wheels. Will get more info soon.
4. Flat black eyelids $30.


----------



## mk2bailey86 (May 8, 2011)

*parts*

Also have 3 mk2 golf doors driver rear pasenger front and rear
Gray and black.doors cards
Small bumpers front and rear


Make offers want gone


----------



## joeyyphillips (Apr 17, 2012)

L. Fopps said:


> How much?


Any reasonable offer will be accepted


----------



## joeyyphillips (Apr 17, 2012)

arismkv said:


> I have mkv oem parts.
> 
> 1. Two gli front lips. One red one textured. NOT VOTEX $25
> 2. 06 and 07 DV. both were working when taken out. $25
> ...




I'm putting dibs on one of the gli lips. Absolutely 100% will buy 
Call me or text me 9087830618


----------



## chrislane31 (Jul 22, 2003)

OK some people asked so 
UK euro mirrors

































Bentley B Centercaps









BBS RX2s with almost new snow tires or I can separate


----------



## joeyyphillips (Apr 17, 2012)

Some pictures of my BBS RXii's

ANY REASONABLE OFFER ACCEPTED!


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

Will have these with me









Also B5 A4 Avant Cargo Cover
C5 A6 DOG NET PARTITION
a6 2.8 30v Heads

:thumbup:


----------



## brokevdubkid (Jan 29, 2010)

FS or Barter
2 obd1 VR6 intake manifolds powdercoated fresh
I'm looking for a decent set of 20" tires or anything in equal value,car stereo,mk3 golf euro hatch I can add cash,e36 m3 stuff lmk.....

search my sn for pics of manifolds

$125 obo on the manis thanks

almost forgot I have set of cayenne turbo 21" wheels from a 2010 cayenne no tires and aren't perfect
$300obo


----------



## sometruthlies (May 10, 2009)

joeyyphillips said:


> Also selling Rxii's. Will be on my car durin waterfest. You can check them out and we can plan on meeting afterwords.


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

dfonzi88 said:


> Pk: There's a pic on the link posted. And the wheels you speak of, any happen to be the widened steelies I sold ya a while ago?


I'll check that.
No, sorry, those are long gone.
I'm bringing 17x8 Bugattis. :thumbup:


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

*(2) 205/40/16 tires Great condition 80% tread left *
*$60 obo*


----------



## vw vegas (Oct 17, 2010)

Brand new euro switch for a mk4 model car was used only to check if the switch work I would be at water fest Sunday if anybody would like to purchase it again euro switch for mk4


----------



## arcticcat93 (Oct 26, 2009)

FS: I have a complete set of raceware studs for VW 8valves, brand new in the package. Rods, mains and head studs. $300

(2) corrado g60 digi 1 ecus $100 each

Corrado g60 throttle body $50

Chrome powdercoated 1.8t intake manifold $100


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

Wtb: mk4 R32 aftermarket catback. Not magnaflow though because their muffler design hangs too low for my car lol

Btw look for my car in exhibition. there will be some parts sitting in front of it that are free to whoever wants them.


----------



## SummerSnow (May 18, 2004)

I will have a tent in the swap meet Saturday and Sunday with:

Numerous ECu's Mk2-mk4
Mk4 Vr6 autotech cold air intake
Mk2 Helios Door cards
Mk2 Gli Calipers 
MK2 Gli MFA stalks 
Mk4 T red rear bumper skin
Aeb, Vr6, 16V intake manis
Complete OBD1 Wiring harness+Ecu (And interior mk3 harness)
B5 1.8t Audi Alternator, ABS block, Radiator, tailights
4 Cylinder A/c compressor 
ABA obd2 complete head (118K)
18" Porsche Turbo twists and adapters

TONS of other interior odds and ends


----------



## flagg9898 (Sep 6, 2010)

selling 19' mint OZ super leggeras 5x100 lmk


----------



## Druggedpolak (Sep 28, 2008)

Druggedpolak said:


> fs: MKV H&R ultralows
> 15k miles, come with upper front strut mounts/bushings so it is a direct replacement for stock struts/springs. Ride like the day I got them. They go undrivably low if you need them to and are pretty stiff, but manageable on a daily driver. :beer: All parts included.
> 
> Offer me, I'll be down all day Sunday :thumbup:


-MKV H&R ultralows 
-15k miles

Super minty condition, just bolt it right in!!!!!!
Collars spin as freely as a new set!!!


(rear perches not in picture)

Looking for *$900 OBOOOOOO :beer:*
These are $1300+ newwwwww

If i sell these for $900 I payed $.03 per mile I drove!!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## dingoex (Nov 22, 2009)

*wtb ko4*

i need a ko4 set up for a gti 1.8t nothing ebay cash in hand


----------



## giles712 (Aug 4, 2009)

shaved mkiv hatch fs, 350 obo
wtb tt225 injectors

pm for details


----------



## elitegunslinger (Mar 23, 2011)

FS: MK6 GTI Grille, red strips and emblem plastidipped black PM me; be there Sunday 60$


----------



## vex004 (Jun 7, 2006)

FS: vr6 oil pan


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

giles712 said:


> shaved mkiv hatch fs, 350 obo
> wtb tt225 injectors
> 
> pm for details


pmd


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

225 40 18 Goodyear Eagle F1 in 90% or more on all FOUR. $450

215 45 18 Pirelli P Zero Nero ALL SEASON perfect to get that rolling diameter within spec and stil have a stretch. $225

























1 Yokohama 225 40 18 ES 100 over 90% left $80


























1 Dunlop 225 40 18 SP Sport 2050 $100


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

19x8.5 et45 5x112 rotiform blq. Two without tires, two with tires. Tires are continental dws with 6/32 tread left. 950obo


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

mk4 jetta monster mats 80 obo. 
mk4 golf tail lights. $75
.:R pedal set 225.00

will be there sunday 1st thing text me 570 972 4128


----------



## llanowar (Jun 26, 2008)

mk3 vr6 turbo kit ! 5189269893 
i have kamei grill swiss cheese mk3 lights injectors 
turbonetics turbo 
spa short runner
1750 for the kit


----------



## 93audi90 (Jan 8, 2005)

4 motion lip $80


----------

